# Eisen SK trifft Lettenbrüder



## eL (10. Juli 2006)

Da sich bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keine der beiden Pixelhäscherinnen erklärend zu den vorfällen am 2. Juli anno 2006 gemeldet hat, obliegt wohl mir es ein paar wohlwollende Zeilen Niederzukritzeln.

Vor geraumer zeit gelang es Coffee ein paar der sagenumwobenen Lettenbrüder, welche hoch oben in den Fichtelmoutains ihr Unwesen treiben, ins Lauschige Nürnberg zu locken um ihnen das in diesen breiten sehr beliebte Geländeradfahren Näherzubringen. Verzückt von der Gastfreundschaft der Ortsgruppe Nürnberg versprachen sie einen Gegenbesuch in den bergen der Fichtelwichtel zu organisieren, welcher auf den 2ten Juli terminiert und angetreten wurde.

Nachdem ich die Woche zuvor in einer Gesteinskette namens Alpen fast gestorben wäre, gelobte ich mich dieses mal besser vorzubereiten. Als erstes wurde der Klappspaten aus der Halterung entfernt und durch eine Klappspitzhacke ersetzt. Auch sollten diesmal ein paar Barren reinster Energie in mein Marschgepäck. Der Dealer bei dem ich diese erwarb nahm mir damit die angst im Fichtelgewichtel bei Entkräftung jämmerlich zu verenden und gleichzeitig alle meine Taler. Auch versprach er mir das nirgends jan draufstehe.

Gut Vorbereitet strebte ich in aller herrgottsfrühe gen Fürth um Blacksurf aufzusammeln und die ersten Meter locker durch die Pegnitzauen zum Nürnberger Bahnhof zu rollen. Überpünktlich angekommen labten wir uns bereits an allerfeinstem gefiltertem und Morgengebäck zu horrenden preisen, als unsere Reiseleiterin und der rest der Truppe nach und nach in die Bahnhofsmittelhalle tröpfelte. Aufsehenerregend blockierten wir noch eine weile den normalen persohnenfluß bis wir uns endlich packten um unser reisemittel in form eines Regionalexpresses zu besteigen.

Die fahrt war sehr kurzweilig und so kamen wir pünktlich in Marktredwitz an. Zu unserem erstaunen hat sich fast die gesamte Lettengebrüderschaft inklusive ihrer Lettenschwester am Bahnhof  dieser Bajuwarischen Kleinstadt eingetroffen um uns CC Pussys zu zeigen was es heißt richtig hart Bergrad zu fahren. An dieser stelle werdet ihr verstehen das ich die beiden Eisenschweininnen in dieser Situation auf keinen fall allein lassen konnte, was meine wiederholte Anwesenheit bei den Franken erklären dürfte.

Hier mal meinen fetten Respekt an Niki die kaum 50kg wiegend einen vollausgewachsenes noch unzugerittenes Norco mit fast zu vernachlässigenden 25000 g gewicht, die berge Hoch und Runter navigiert. 

Nach Feststellung der Ist-Stärke (ich glaub wir waren fast 20 leut)  übergab Coffe das Kommando an LB Jörg welcher das Fahrehrfeld sogleich auf kürzestem weg in die naheliegendste Baumgruppe und auf die ersten Meter holprigen Untergrundes führte. Schon hier machten wir die erste Bekanntschaft mit dem vom Terraforming der letzten tage zugerichteten wegen . Wo einst ein mittelprächtiger Waldweg sich durchs Nadelgehölz schlängelte taten sich jetzt risse so mächtig wie der San Andreas graben auf in dem uns der Hudson River entgegen floss. Nun bei den Temperaturen und dem unermesslichen Sonnenschein den uns der Wettergott entgegenschleuderte nahmen wir dies einfach hin und atmeten die reine Luft tiiiieft ein.

Da in jedem von uns ein kleiner Poser steckt wurden nach kurzem warten auf die ersten  zurückgebliebenen (ich hatte die hand bereits zuckend an der Spitzhacke), die ersten Bilder fürs Poesiealbum gemacht. Hier ein dank an alle Pixel-hascher und bieger für eure verewigende Leistung an der digitalen Optik.

Die LB-Reiseleitung hatte wohlweislich unserer vorlieben für etwas strecke eine interessante Routenplanung ersonnen, welche uns ganz langsam an immer schwierigere stellen heranführte, welche ein jeder auf seine weise meisterte. OLB Eman  parierte einer sich nach einer uneinsehbaren kurve auftuenden Erdverwerfung Bravourös indem er sich der attraktiven blonden Joggerin direkt vor die Füße warf. Na das nenne ich sloopstyle ;-) 

Sehr gut fand ich das die LB´s uns nicht einfach von der nächstbesten Klippe droppen ließen sondern immer kurze Erläuterungen zu den zu befahrenen Streckenabschnitten gaben. Auch der ein oder andere Hühnchenweg wurde dankend genutzt (natürlich nicht von mir). 

Als sich die ersten Felsbrocken meiner Frontsuspensionstechnik näherten gingen spontan die Schleusentore für´s  Adrenalin auf und jahrelang antrainierte Bewegungsabläufe verselbständigten sich um in einer Symphonie an Sprüngen ,Hüpfern und kontrollierten Simultanhandständen mit 2einhalbfachen salcho in gestreckter hocke zu enden. Für eine Nanosekunde dachte ich auch mir schlägt es die tauchrohre ins Kleinhirn... oder warens doch die standrohre?

Derartige Aktionen bestärken das Hungergefühl welches wir auf der Köseeine  beim Berghüttenwirt wieder los werden wollten. Es wurden etliche bleche feinsten Kuchens  ein Kloß mit Soß sowie  die ein oder andere Phosphatstange mit Kartoffelstäbchen vernichtet. Auch gebraut und gefiltertes durfte nicht fehlen denn wer nuckelt schon gern den ganzen tag an lauwarmer abbelschorle aus den PU sack rum.

Frisch gestärkt testete Rohbau erst einmal seinen Gleichgewichtssinn auf der Zugangstreppe zur Hütte indem er einen Handstand auf der Lenkstange ausführte. Bravourös gestanden das ding, nur der Abgang gab leichte Abzüge in der B Note. Um die B Note ging es auch im folgendem Treppenabschnitt. Wem Natursteintreppenfahren einfach zu langweilig ist der versuche es mal mit in Unregelmäßigen abständen fehlenden Treppenstufen oder anderen Lustiglichkeiten wie engeren kehren. Nicht alle kamen flüssig in einem zug runter doch in solch einem Terrain wieder genügend fahrt aufzunehmen um sicher fahrend unten anzukommen halte ich persönlich für viel schwieriger.  Langsam ans Terrain gewöhnt wurde nun nicht der schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht sondern die Leidensfähigkeit durch eine Streckenverlängerung ausgelotet. Der ein oder andere musste systembedingt an der strecke pausieren um das kochende hydrauliköl in seiner Zugstufendämpfung  auf Betriebstemperatur runterkühlen zulassen oder täuschte einfach einen platten vor indem er eine sich in der Mittagssonne erwärmende Kreuzotter bat ihm in den Pneu zu beißen. 

In solchen systembedingten Boxenstopp pausen zeigten die LB´s uns ihr wahres können beim befahren von 45° felsplatten auf dem Vorderrad und anderen Wahnsinnigkeiten. Beim Thema Wahnsinn gebührt OLB Wastl besonderen Respekt ob seiner beachtenswerten Fähigkeit den trail zu FÜHLEN und auf diesen innerhalb von pikosekunden zu parieren. Cateye Stadium 3 zum Nightride ??? Nö braucht der nicht.

Aber die richtig harten Prüfungen kamen noch und hier trennte sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Ich vermag es nicht genau zu beschreiben aber steil runter um ein Gebüsch herum und hopps aus 700mm ins flache könnte ungefähr hinkommen. Nun erst als Bumble das Pfälzer Urgestein dies vollbrachte wagte ich mich an diese stelle heran. Nicht lange gewartet und rein in die Klickkies bevor der schiss sich noch vergrößert, plumms... geschafft. Mit Sicherheit nicht ganz so elegant  aber ohne auf der Nase zu landen.

Auf grund der fortgeschrittenen zeit und der bereits vernichteten Höhenmeter befanden wir uns viel zu schnell wieder auf Ausgangsniveau und somit am ende dieser erlebnisreichen ausfahrt. Doch zuvor sollten noch ein paar reifen geflickt und Schlammlöcher (ich glaub die nennen sie dort Letten) durchfahren werden ,welche nach den schweren Unwettern zahlreich zur Verfügung standen. Am Bahnhof angekommen verabschiedeten wir uns Herzlichst von den LB, nicht ohne unser wiederkommen anzudrohen, und Bestiegen zeitnah die DB Richtung Nürnberg. 

Wer in Deutschland am Sonntag gegen acht einen RE besteigt muss eigentlich für wahnsinnig erklärt werden. Knackevoll mit rädern und Subjekten unterschiedlichstem Geruche standen wir im gang und würgten das verpestete Atemgas runter. Jeder nur soviel wie er dringend nötig hatte um Folgeschäden zu vermeiden und überlebten die 1,5h nur knapp. 

Ein kurzer stopp im Subway und die fahrt durch die abendlichen pegnitzauen rundeten den tag zum ende hin ab.

Ein phänomenaler 2ter Juli 06 war es gewesen. Vielen dank an die Letterbrüder und die Frange für dieses Radsportereignis.

eL


----------



## showman (10. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die richtig harten Prüfungen kamen noch und hier trennte sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Ich vermag es nicht genau zu beschreiben aber steil runter um ein Gebüsch herum und hopps aus 700mm ins flache könnte ungefähr hinkommen. Nun erst als Bumble das Pfälzer Urgestein dies vollbrachte wagte ich mich an diese stelle heran. Nicht lange gewartet und rein in die Klickkies bevor der schiss sich noch vergrößert, plumms... geschafft. Mit Sicherheit nicht ganz so elegant  aber ohne auf der Nase zu landen.


Naja, mit viel Glück hasts überlebt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (10. Juli 2006)

ah ein gerade zu vortrefflicher Bericht!
Ich wundere mich auch noch das ich das ganze ohne Kratzer überlebt habe
aber natürlich war ich auch gewappnet mit nötiger Kampfausrüstung!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2006)

Mit solchen Geschichten vergeht die Arbeitszeit doch gleich viel schneller 

G.


----------



## eL (10. Juli 2006)

bist du mit deiner drehmaschine online oder surfst du mim händy??

schowi nich so frech det steht immer noch  3 zu 0 

eL


----------



## Gau-Dy (10. Juli 2006)

spitzen Storry !!!
daumen hoch !


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> bist du mit deiner drehmaschine online oder surfst du mim händy??
> 
> schowi nich so frech det steht immer noch  3 zu 0
> 
> eL



Ja, die ist relativ modern
Aber mein Bier ist schon wieder alle. 

G.


----------



## eL (10. Juli 2006)

jibbt nüscht schlimmeret als ne drockene baustelle 

rinnjehaun

el


----------



## blacksurf (10. Juli 2006)

Herr Außenposten leeren Sie doch bitte mal den Brieftaubenkasten


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> jibbt nüscht schlimmeret als ne drockene baustelle
> 
> rinnjehaun
> 
> el



Den Fehler hab ich eben wieder behoben.

G.


----------



## eL (11. Juli 2006)

na da flogen aber eben die federn  bloß gut das die tierschützer um die urzeit noch pennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

